

Stallman’s “The Right To Read” Becomes Dreaded, Insane Reality - Tsiolkovsky
http://falkvinge.net/2011/06/03/stallmans-the-right-to-read-becomes-dreaded-insane-reality/

======
drcube
Is RMS really a doctor? Or are they referring to his honorary degrees? I've
just never heard of "Dr. Stallman" before. It has a nice ring to it.

Anyway, stuff like this doesn't surprise me anymore. It's gotten to the point
that I root for the RIAA and MPAA and the like, just because the quicker they
can ramp up the ridiculousness, the quicker it becomes obvious to everyone
else that it has to stop.

~~~
sbayless
According to Wikipedia, he dropped out of graduate school at MIT.

------
rick888
I'm all for the sharing of information, but Metallica's new album and the new
version of Adobe Photoshop should not be in the same category.

